# Programm um EDS Dateien zu bearbeiten / erstellen



## nielscho (20 Oktober 2016)

Moin

ich habe mir einige einfache CAN-Bus Module (MRS-Electronic) so programmiert das diese ihre Ein und Ausgänge auf den jeweils passenden IDs wie bein CanOpen ausgeben.
Nun habe ich mir mit Codesys über lokales Gerät etc EDS Dateien erstellt, diese wieder importiert und kann auch gut damit arbeiten.
Allerdings will ich jetzt meinen EA-Bereich der Module ein wenig Abändern (UInt wird zu USInt etc). Damit passen dann natürlich die Dateien nicht mehr. Mic Codesys kann ich die Dateien aber nicht mehr nachträglich bearbeiten und müsste diese dann einmal komplett neu erstellen.

Kennt jemand ein einfaches, wenn möglich kostenloses Programm um den EA-Bereich von EDS-Dateien zu bearbeiten?

mfg
Nielscho


----------



## nielscho (16 November 2016)

--Push---

macht keiner was mit EDS Dateien?


----------



## dingo (16 November 2016)

EDS kannst du mit jedem Editor, z.B. Notepad öffnen.

Vielleicht bietet Notepad++ mehr komfort.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 November 2016)

CANeds von vector, wurde hier in anderen Threads auch schon empfohlen.


----------



## nielscho (21 November 2016)

Moin
mit Notepad bringt recht wenig, ich will es ja einfacher haben...

CANEds habe ich mal ausprobiert, allerdings fand ich das noch recht kompliziert wenn man eine bestehende Datei ändern will.
Probiere gleich mal eine neue zu erstellen, ob das einfacher geht...

Dann habe ich noch das "CANopen Design Tool" von Port.de probiert. Von der Bedienung her fand ich das recht einfach, leider konnte ich mit der Demo keine Datei erstellen. Die Kaufversion sollte um die 1300 Euronen kosten, was für die 5 mal die ich es im Jahr brauche zuviel ist.

Sind sonst noch Programme, (Freeware oder bis ca 150€) bekannt?

mfg


----------



## dingo (21 November 2016)

Der EDS- Builder vielleicht?

http://eds-builder.software.informer.com/download/


----------



## nielscho (21 November 2016)

Hallo

den EDS Builder hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert.
der scheint aber nur für die delta umrichter zu sein

habe gerade noch diesen hier
https://github.com/robincornelius/libedssharp/releases
gefunden.
Der scheint eigentlich ganz gut zu sein, leider bekomme ich es dort aber noch nicht hin neue Variablen hinzuzufügen....


----------



## Wichtel (22 November 2016)

Wir verwenden einen eigenen Konverter, welcher aus Parameterlisten sowohl die EDS-Dateien als auch C-Headerdateien für das Objektverzeichnis erstellt und das für ein Dutzend FW-Varianten. 

Für 5 Änderungen/Jahr ist ein einfacher ASCII-Editor tatsächlich die einfachste und schnellste Lösung.


----------

